# sizing grounded and grounding conductors



## highlandele (Aug 9, 2008)

I recently took an apprentice test and got confused on a couple questions. Could someone describe what chart to use when sizing grounded and grounding conductors. I want to know whether to use 250.66 or 250.122 to size main bonding jumpers, grounding electrocode conductors, grounded conductors, etc. Its not very clear what code section to use when sizing these items. Can anyone explain what to use or tell me an easy way to remember..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

highlandele said:


> I recently took an apprentice test and got confused on a couple questions. Could someone describe what chart to use when sizing grounded and grounding conductors. I want to know whether to use 250.66 or 250.122 to size main bonding jumpers, grounding electrocode conductors, grounded conductors, etc. Its not very clear what code section to use when sizing these items. Can anyone explain what to use or tell me an easy way to remember..


250.66 is for grounding_ electrodes...._ rods, pipes, plates, etc_._
250.122 is for _equipment_ ground conductors.... the green or bare wires you run with branch & feeder circuits.


----------



## Jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

^Thanks for that info. I am also confused about it and you help me a lot.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Get an ugly's book :thumbup: they have the lots of great info like equipment ground conductor sizes


----------

